# Raptors Journey To 10% Bodyfat



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Where from here?

Ok so my last journal went pretty well and i made some good progress, from April to now i managed to make some decent physique changes and got from 93kg to 98kg whilst looking sharper with a lower bodyfat. Below i have attached some pics, the 1st one was taken in April (the start of my last journal) and the one next to it was taken yesterday, looking at these as comparison pics i feel that i'm going in the right direction. From here i intend to take things to the next level. Even though i have made some clear progress over the last few months i'll openly say that i didn't do as good as i could of done. My cardio was pretty much none existent in fact i can count the amount of cardio sessions on my fingers. Without making excuses some of you may know that i live in Costa Blanca, Spain.. this can make it a bit more difficult for people who enjoy having a laugh / girls / alcohol etc. Regardless of enjoying nights out i do feel like i've started to find a balance which i'll outline below.

My plans for further progression with diet

Ok so i mentioned that i feel like i've started to find a balance, for me i'd say that 90% of it is all about diet. In the past pretty much over my entire time training i've been an all or nothing type dieter, i'll either be eating well or i'll be doing the complete opposite which for me involves pizza / chinese / indian / kebabs and other junk. Every time i stick to a diet i seem to get results fast and then after about 4-6 weeks i think "well i look pretty good now" and then drop everything and just enjoy myself for a while. Then i gain fat and end up repeating the process once again. <-- This has happened for way too long and its something that is holding me back from keeping condition. from now in i intend to stick to a clean diet at least 5 days a week 6 if possible and never drop the diet for more than a week unless i have a reason. My favourite diet of all time is the Ketogenic diet, sure it may be boring as hell but for me not being allowed carbs is a good thing as once i start i can not stop. There are many many dishes i have designed that fit the keto diet which still taste ok, i'm just about to sit down to a delicious meal which consists of 200g chicken 100g Carbonara Sauce and a nice large handful of grated cheese, this is bloody delicious and contains less than 5g of carbs, i'll include many of my meals with pictures like i did in my last journal.

My plans for further progression with training

My training has actually been pretty good for the last few months but when i 1st got to spain i realised that i'm going to have nothing compared to what i was used to. From a massive Total Fitness with every conceivable contraption i was now in a little backstreet boxing gym with a few weights and machines, its enough and of course i can make do but i was missing a training partner that i'd been so used to and for months i just didn't bother training. Even though i'd made lots of friends none of them were interested, in fact i think i'm one of about 4 bodybuilders in my town of over 7000 people. One day i met a couple of lads who were extremely interested in getting started with Bodybuilding, this was great for me as i had to be there 4 days a week with them to train them up, they have both gained over 30lbs in less than 4 months. I'll be with them 3 days a week minimum it should be 4 but i often skip leg day, this will probably have some of you saying whaaaaat? But really, i'm not that bothered about my legs they just stay in proportion anyway. From tomorrow i'll be doing 4 cardio sessions a week, i'll start with 4 fasted morning sessions at 20 mins each and once my fat burn slows i'll change accordingly.

What are my new goals?

From here i want to hold a nice amount of mass but lean out properly to about 10-12% bodyfat, i'm not interested in stepping on stage nor am i interested in being absolutely massive i mainly train for aesthetics and to look good. My genetics are great for some things but terrible for others, i can keep this size that i'm at now with less than 2500 cals with ease, in fact i have to diet hard to stay under 100kg which pisses some of my mates off who have to eat 4000 cals or more to maintain 13 stone. Size may be easy for me BUT my issue is staying lean, it really is hard for me to get below about 15% bodyfat, i estimate that i'm at about 16% now and the lowest i've been in the last 4 years is about 14%, i looked really good at that level, so i'd like to push that little bit further but its something my body really does not like doing, with my knowledge i believe i'll be able to get to 10% but keeping it there would be a struggle for me but i want to do the absolute best i can! Over the next 6 months i'll be learning a lot about my body as i'll be doing things that i've never done before, well things that i have never stuck to for long enough to excel.

Current Statistics:

Weight: 98kg

Height: 6 foot

Biceps: 17.25"

Chest: 47"

Waist: 37"

Thighs: 25"

Calves: 18"

I've just done these measurements and i'm surprised that my waist is 37" as all my jeans are 34" and fit perfectly,

So i'll be working on bringing the waist in a bit, i guess if i was a very lean 100kg that would be my perfect goal

Any questions just give me a shout and i'll be happy to answer, good luck to all.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

first in woop woop

now thats sorted i will read the post lol X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good mate.

Really do believe if you could live a bit cleaner you could achieve big things TBH.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you going to stay natty mate ???


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you going to stay natty mate ???


Haha natty? Why would anyone want to do that? :lol:

Lol i'm currently on 2ml of T400 pw so 800mg of a Testosterone blend, i intend to keep my doses below 1g at all times. So many people seem to increase with each cycle eg from 600mg to 800mg to 1g then 1.4 then up to 2g and where does it stop? After many people telling me about 'where the magic happens' i tried a higher dose but after a few weeks i had to come off as i just didn't feel healthy at all, i've never done a full cycle of over 1g per week and i intend to keep it that way as its not needed for my goals tbh, i'd like to keep it all as healthy as possible tbh (not that any gear is completely healthy) but its better to be sensible


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Really do believe if you could live a bit cleaner you could achieve big things TBH.


Thanks mate, if i do stick to it on an ongoing basis i'll be able to achieve any physique i want within reason,

Which for me would be something like our late Zyzz, RIP:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Haha natty? Why would anyone want to do that? :lol:
> 
> Lol i'm currently on 2ml of T400 pw so 800mg of a Testosterone blend, i intend to keep my doses below 1g at all times. So many people seem to increase with each cycle eg from 600mg to 800mg to 1g then 1.4 then up to 2g and where does it stop? After many people telling me about 'where the magic happens' i tried a higher dose but after a few weeks i had to come off as i just didn't feel healthy at all, i've never done a full cycle of over 1g per week and i intend to keep it that way as its not needed for my goals tbh, i'd like to keep it all as healthy as possible tbh (not that any gear is completely healthy) but its better to be sensible


sorry mate i just didnt know you were already on course, as you failed to mention that in your opening post


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate i just didnt know you were already on course, as you failed to mention that in your opening post


A few family friends / school friends are on the forums so i prefer to mention it as little as possible tbh, but i don't mind answering any questions about it, i also have some HGH In my fridge that i bought myself for Christmas lol, Its Riptropin and 10iu per amp my intentions were to use it 2.5iu before fasted cardio 4x per week but i wasn't doing any cardio 

i'll be using it from tomorrow taking the jab shortly before my fasted cardio, may as well treat ones self


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Thanks mate, if i do stick to it on an ongoing basis i'll be able to achieve any physique i want within reason,
> 
> Which for me would be something like our late Zyzz, RIP:
> 
> View attachment 62898


Who was zyzz??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

miggs said:


> Who was zyzz??


Can't believe you never heard of him mate, he became famous on Bodybuilding.com for trolling mainly

He died recently in Thailand as he passed out in a sauna and had a heart attack

http://www.simplyshredded.com/exclusive-zyzz-interview.html


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahh just googled him, such a young guy..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

miggs said:


> Ahh just googled him, such a young guy..


Everyone thought it was roids that killed Zyzz but apparently he had an underlying heart issue which had not been seen


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Everyone thought it was roids that killed Zyzz but apparently he had an underlying heart issue which had not been seen


Everyone will blame the gear tho mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Everyone will blame the gear tho mate.


Yeah they were doing until the Dr said that it wasn't, but then again the family can choose what goes to the media

For all we know it could of been PED's that were to blame, who knows :/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Up early and now ready for 20 mins morning cardio, have just shot 2.5iu of Riptropin HGH pre cardio and will do this 4x a week

Looks nice outside, i hope i can get in to running properly as it will make a massive difference to my fitness levels


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so the ball is rolling and i'm excited for some reason 

Had a great session last night at the gym doing shoulders and triceps, today i did my 2nd session of fasted cardio for the week and feel good, i have dropped water already and i'm down to 95kg which is a great start! My plans from here is to get to 90kg in the next 4 weeks or so and then from there see what bodyfat i'm at and then push further, i'll explain my plan of action more as the journal goes along, getting to 90kg will be the easy bit, i may need to get as low as 85kg or lower to reach my goals but i have no idea how long that will take as i've never been that light for 5 years, there is no rush tbh i'm not getting on stage any time soon, a lean bulk may be in order this winter from a low bf%.

Right Diet: Every day for a while i will post recipes for keto foods with pics sometimes, here was one from yesterday and is probably the most basic meal i'll be eating, this is 200g Tikka Chicken with 60g Peanuts and a nice dollop of garlic mayo and lime pickle, is plain but perfect for what i'm doing, i'll add some more tasty keto recipes, will show you a chicken in creamy cheese and bacon sauce one later.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ok, how many posts will Raptor make starting with "ok" today :lol:

(you know i want to be inside you so im not going to say anymore than that)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ok, how many posts will Raptor make starting with "ok" today :lol:
> 
> (you know i want to be inside you so im not going to say anymore than that)


Haha you're always nitpicking my posts on here and facebook, its playground bullying like what kids do when they fancy someone :lol:

And i have good feeling about my training, thats been 4 months nearly now where i've not had any big time off, i'm sticking to it this time


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Haha you're always nitpicking my posts on here and facebook, its playground bullying like what kids do when they fancy someone :lol:
> 
> And i have good feeling about my training, thats been 4 months nearly now where i've not had any big time off, i'm sticking to it this time


yeah me too :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice food there mate,im stuffing weetabix and rice pud at the mo,a lush 1500 cals.

you wont see my abb's any time soon!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> nice food there mate,im stuffing weetabix and rice pud at the mo,a lush 1500 cals.
> 
> you wont see my abb's any time soon!


Lol i only wish i could eat carbs in moderation, i have just had a delicious little snack of 100g chicken with melted mozzarella and creamy sauce (most my meals are 200g meat) but i had some chicken satay sticks dipped in garlic mayo earlier. I know of many interesting things to make on keto now and i'll include any decent recipes in this thread, but i do miss my carbs as all the nicest foods are full of them, but then again i'd rather eat boring food and look great than eat crap and look crap, as dutch scott says nothing tastes as good as being lean feels


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dutch lol..the guru! i cant understand since joining these forums why people

want to stay within a certain size and not grow?messin with keto diets etc,

dont you want to get really big and lean,long term.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> dutch lol..the guru! i cant understand since joining these forums why people
> 
> want to stay within a certain size and not grow?messin with keto diets etc,
> 
> dont you want to get really big and lean,long term.


Not really tbh the main reason i train is for aesthetics, i've been around 15 stone for 3 years now and it seems that whenever i put any more mass on i get comments from girl mates like "nah you look better when a bit smaller" and i even find that if i'm around 16 stone i am never approached by women, in fact they act a bit scared sometimes. However i've been in situations when i'm a ripped 14 stone 7 and couldn't walk the street near the club areas without getting stopped, or in clubs girls just coming up to me and this is whats most important to me as i need to feed my addiction :lol:

I suppose any more than 100kg lean at 6 foot looks "too far" in many girls eyes and for that reason i'll be staying 100kg or below for the foreseeable future, and tbh i'm a long way off being 100kg at a lean level anyway so thats a big enough goal for now. Personally i think a solid 100kg at 6 foot will look good and when i get to that i can just work on bettering condition at that weight, how far do you intend to go? I know some on here want to be like 19 stone, but that would be so hard to maintain imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Feel free to put them recipes up, i dont do keto, but i do enjoy removing carbs from meals as damage control

oh good luck btw :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Feel free to put them recipes up, i dont do keto, but i do enjoy removing carbs from meals as damage control
> 
> oh good luck btw :lol:


Cheers mate, and yeah many of the meals i make can be adapted by removing some fats and adding some carb sources,

How come you've never liked keto? i think it really is the best way when it comes to BB dieting


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good luck with your goals Rap. I'll be reading with interest


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Good luck with your goals Rap. I'll be reading with interest


Cheers :thumbup1:

I'll be doing some technical stuff after i get to a certain body fat and need to get lower so it should get interesting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Cheers mate, and yeah many of the meals i make can be adapted by removing some fats and adding some carb sources,
> 
> How come you've never liked keto? i think it really is the best way when it comes to BB dieting


I find it hard to stick to tbh, and i feel like sh1t on it, might try it again in the future though, was a while ago


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> I find it hard to stick to tbh, and i feel like sh1t on it, might try it again in the future though, was a while ago


You feel like sh!t for the 1st week or so and then maybe the 1st day after your re-feed for a few weeks, but you get used to it

Sometimes i feel cranky and annoyed for no reason, but its just temporary and i know that after a few weeks i'll be fine


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd. good luck mate, im cutting just now aswell (not keto) and its dropping off much quicker than expected...im stressed out my eyeballs just now tho so severe weight loss is prob due to that :'(


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> subd. good luck mate, im cutting just now aswell (not keto) and its dropping off much quicker than expected...im stressed out my eyeballs just now tho so severe weight loss is prob due to that :'(


Lol well if the weight is coming off then you should keep stressing yourself out :lol:

Good luck with your cut mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> You feel like sh!t for the 1st week or so and then maybe the 1st day after your re-feed for a few weeks, but you get used to it
> 
> Sometimes i feel cranky and annoyed for no reason, but its just temporary and i know that after a few weeks i'll be fine


Might give it another blast one day with metformin and dnp, get a bg monitor and do it with a bit more knowledge behind me- I went in blind from before. Reckon I could pull it off much easier if I did it again


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok today has been fine except i made the mistake of going shopping when i was starving! I stuck to my keto diet but bought a bit too much salami and crap like that, at about 5pm i ate a pack of mixed salami meats, some serrano ham, 2 sausages some thick bacon pieces and edam cheese slices - tbh this is not a massive mistake but i wanted to steer clear of the salami etc and the sausages will of had a few hidden grams of carbs, but not enough to of fcuked up my diet, i won't be doing that often as i feel bad because of all the salt, even though you can get away with it on keto. Tonight trained chest, was an easy workout but got the job done.

Just about to eat 200g spicy chicken 100g Cheese & Ham Homepride sauce with 100g Cheese melted in to it:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah sometimes i worry about all this stuff many of us have taken to improve our physiques, we never know whats going to happen in 20 years time, but then again i could be hit by a bus tomorrow, i've had perfectly healthy friends who have died of cancer at age 21, so i choose to live my life the way i want and enjoy it

Ok so i didn't eat carbs from sunday morning until yesterday at 2:30 pm, and then i ate what i wanted so i think i'll eat carbs today too and stop at 2:30 this afternoon which will of been my 24 hours and will be good as it gives me until next friday with no carbs so i should get real deep in to Ketosis and drop some fat, i've actually put some weight back on this week i was 97kg yesterday afternoon, i can't figure out whether it was the bacon and salamis that done it or the fact that i've shot 2.5iu Riptropin before my morning cardio 4x this week (i do bloat at 1st on HGH) but not on a dose that low so i dunno, either way its water so it'll come off and i won't be buying bacon etc.

I normally carb up on a friday or saturday, but i had a date last night with some spanish girl, i had a really nice time with her but i drank over 1/2 a bottle of Vodka, i may even be going out tonight too but if i do it'll be only vodka and diet cokes, this is not ideal i know but i'm not giving my social life up completely, i've never had to and can still progress, however i normally keep my drinking to just 1 session a week that coincides with my carb up, i only really drink in the week if i've been asked by a girl


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

any reason why is your head dead set on looking like that zyzz dude mate ????


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> any reason why is your head dead set on looking like that zyzz dude mate ????


I'm not aiming to look exactly like him, but to me its an impressive look and its what the girls seem to like, i don't think it would be easy for me to hold that much body fat year round but i'm gonna try my best to keep lean once i get down to a low body fat, with the mass i have now i think i'll look real good once i do get shredded but it may take a while to get sub 10%


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Good luck but im wondering will you stick to teh clean diet right through to the end. This diet carryon is a b4stard to stick to, it swhere i fail everytime but hope you stick with it and acheive what your aiming for. It will be interesting to see how you look after


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck on this mate, diets my downfall i go all out in the zone keto for 3-4 weeks then my carb up gets too long and i think "start again monday" what a mistake! Im just starting keto again with dnp friday-sunday, would take it through the week but its too warm at work already!

Anyway look forward to seeing your meals for ideas mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

As said i stayed in and went to the gym today, just smashed shoulders and triceps and did a nice variety of exercises.

*
Weekly Summery*

*
*

Negatives:

Was a bit of a mind fcuk tbh, was down to 95kg pronto then back up to 98 then down to 97 again (just over 96 now) i'm not one for worrying about numbers but for some reason mid week a sh!t load of bloat came from no where, which was strange since i was on sub 20g carbs ed, it could of been the sausages and salamis and bacon etc i ate on tuesday, also i started HGH on monday at 2.5iu before each fasted cardio session which is 4 x a week, if it was the HGH the bloat will subside, but still it was a mind fcuk even regardless since i was dieting and doing cardio.

Positives:

As well as my weights routine i managed 4x 20 mins cardio sessions this week! may sound pathetic to some but this is a lot for me as i've never ever stuck to a cardio programme, but this changes here and if i fcuk up i'll be completely honest and expect a bollocking! Also i stuck to my keto diet and only had carbs for 24 hours and threw the rest away, i only went out once drinking (if i stay in tonight that is, if i don't its just a few vodka and diet cokes)

I'm feeling positive because i know that i can stick to this and progress well with my own knowledge combined with the help of others, the highlight of the week i suppose was today when i was training, its a quiet gym and i was the only one there i was feeling pumped and took my shirt off and did a bit of posing and i can say that there is a significant difference from last week, the main thing i've noticed is a slight loss of fat on the obliques and more prominent bicep veins, it'll be another 3 weeks until i have pics worth posting but helped me mentally as i walked in to the gym feeling fat this morning because i've been feeling bloated all week

From Monday after advice from Max i'll be training legs every week, and doing deads, lol i'm 25 and i'll finally start training legs :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Good luck but im wondering will you stick to teh clean diet right through to the end. This diet carryon is a b4stard to stick to, it swhere i fail everytime but hope you stick with it and acheive what your aiming for. It will be interesting to see how you look after


I'll be sticking to it mate, i have too! I've been bodybuilding since i was 18 and never managed to stick to a diet / cardio

Not until now anyway! I'm defo gonna keep up the hard work mate :beer:



fusion405 said:


> Good luck on this mate, diets my downfall i go all out in the zone keto for 3-4 weeks then my carb up gets too long and i think "start again monday" what a mistake! Im just starting keto again with dnp friday-sunday, would take it through the week but its too warm at work already!
> 
> Anyway look forward to seeing your meals for ideas mate


Lol yeah it is hard to stick to it and also your the only person who i've heard of apart from myself who has ran DNP with keto

Most say its too hard, i'll be doing the same again myself at some point in the future, i'll log it all in here if i do :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AWESOME night, and i feel good that i didn't cheat on my diet, i've not sleep much as i've been with a girl, earlier on today we were still drinking and taking "stimulants" the good news though is that i stuck to guns and had just vodka and coke last night, and lol put it this way my planned 40 mins of todays planned cardio will of been completed, only one admission is that i had one 330ml can of beer this morning, however its only somwhere between 4 and 8 carbs anyway, i've been fully fasted all day and haven't been drinking since the morning, yes last night was far from ideal but its gonna happen and i feel like i minimised any damage to my program.

I've just had my 1 meal after todays fasting (i'm trying this one day a week where i fast and eat only one meal, recommended by Con to speed things up) was 200g chicken, 100g bacon, 60g cheese and 100g ham and cheese sauce mixed, its a total of about 700 cals, served with coffee and double cream:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck dude


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

|Stop posting pictures of food you git !!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hendrix said:
 

> Good luck dude


Cheers buddy 



Milky said:


> |Stop posting pictures of food you git !!


And lol get some black pudding down you, i love the ones at the market near you, hot lean ones please


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Only just found this. You know you can do it, so don't need me to confirm it  I'll be following mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> And lol get some black pudding down you, i love the ones at the market near you, hot lean ones please


I cant stand them you know mate...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Only just found this. You know you can do it, so don't need me to confirm it  I'll be following mate. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, i hope to make this my best journal yet as the others have not gone "to plan"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> I cant stand them you know mate...


You are not a true Bury man the


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so that fasting system i tried under the recommendation of con was hard! Today i ate just one meal despite being hungover as fcuk, its gone midnight here and i woke up on the dot starving so just had to get up and eat a meal as my body was screaming for it and wouldn't of let me rest, i didn't feel that i could of lasted all night and then managed to do morning cardio etc before my next food, it would of been better if i didn't have this meal now but as far as i'm concerned i survived sunday and i'll get stricter with the fasting, i may have a day in the week where i have 2x 500cal meals instead of 4

I have noticed today that i'm actually looking pretty good! Lets keep this up, i weigh 95kg on the nose so this week has been a success


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Woke up and got my fasted cardio done and off to the gym soon, my internet at home has gone down which is a bitch as i can't work or go online, i've been forced to go to the beach with my macbook to get stuff done, but its not all gravy though as i can't get everything done without a phone line as well as internet, ****es me off in spain as stuff breaks all the time, they best have it fixed soon as last time they said "yeah we'll send someone to look at it in about 2 weeks"


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Will be following this mate!

I myself am midway though a cut looking to get under 10% so will be interesting to follow your progress

Im terrible at getting cardio in too so have started fasted walking 25 minutes to work instead of driving lol

Good luck mate! Recipes look tasty!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Will be following this mate!
> 
> I myself am midway though a cut looking to get under 10% so will be interesting to follow your progress
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, and yeah its hard to get the cardio in but i'm sticking to it now as i can see an effect even after 1 week. Tonight i've just done legs for the 1st time in ages and it was ok, but something terrible happened shortly after  i ran over a cat, like proper over it with the tyre, it was my neighbours cat and they seen it happen as they were outside, but the most sinister part was that the two guys who own this cat kindly went out of their way a few months ago and helped me save my kitten that was stuck up a 30 foor palm tree. So the guys who help me save my cat, i basically kill theirs, it was alive when i last seen it as it ran off, they said that its not my fault so i should go on my way but somehow i don't think that a little cat's skelleton can withstand a cars weight  have had a large vodka and diet coke as its stressed me out and i love cats


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

oh lord


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day off the gym today as i had spanish lessons but i did 20 mins fasted cardio in my pool, my internet is still down and i'm sat in a bar as we speak trying to do some fcuking work and its annoying! Anyway for those who are interested here is a delicious Keto Tikka Massala, it will sound fcuked up but believe me it somehow tastes spot on! 200g chicken 100g Homepride tuna bake sauce (lol it contains no tuna but is a rich creamy sauce and with spices its an awesome curry) 50g cheese (yep sounds weird but is awesome) a nice amount of tandoori spices and 2 table spoons of olive oil, here we go:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's things raptor - u still on track?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> How's things raptor - u still on track?


Last 2 weeks have basically been a bit of a mess had a few issues, crashed my car, been through a lot of vodka and women

and eaten lots of crap, basically i need to stop doing this in the weekdays, so from today back to weekends only, i'll be fasting

today until about 5ish, tbh even though the last 2 weeks have been a bit iffy i've still been training and i look ok still, however

i don't look as good as i did 2 weeks ago, i'm pissed off that i've actually managed to go backwards over the last 2 weeks

But its not the end of the world, not like i have a comp any time soon so i'll just have to draw the line again and carry on :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok everyone return of the Rap, been out of the gym for 6+ weeks and off all gear.... been busy moving house and have had too much on my plate to be fussed about training, i often end up having a break after going full steam ahead for a few months tbh busy or not. Anyway in my time off the gym i still kinda stuck to a bodybuilding diet and carb cycled a lot of the time so i'm not far from where i left off, i have maintained at 95kg natty. Yesterday i went to the gym and did a full body workout to prime myself from monday to resume with full steam. I'm in a much better gym too which has a lot more available. Still on track as there is no rush to get to 10% as it's just a good goal i have in mind, i have some good plans which i will impliment in the new year when i start back on cycle and for now i'll be maintaining at this weight but will up my game to 5 days clean food and 2 days whatever i want, tbh thats the best it's gonna get... maybe when i get closer to my goals i'll have just just 24 hours of cheating but for now i see no need, i have a life and 5 days full focus is more than enough to make good progress. So all full steam ahead however i won't be cutting hard until jan when i start my next cycle.

My new year plans looks like a strict carb cycle diet:

Monday: very low (20g or less)

Tuesday: moderate (around 100g timed around workout)

Wedneaday: moderate (around 100g timed around workout)

Thursday: moderate (around 100g timed around workout)

Friday: unlimited anything and night out

Saturday: unlimited anything

Sunday: very low (20g or less)

Monday - Thursday i plan some fasted cardio, it really worked a treat last time!

In fact it worked that good that i noticed a difference in bf% every single week.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Day off the gym today as i had spanish lessons but i did 20 mins fasted cardio in my pool, my internet is still down and i'm sat in a bar as we speak trying to do some fcuking work and its annoying! Anyway for those who are interested here is a delicious Keto Tikka Massala, it will sound fcuked up but believe me it somehow tastes spot on! 200g chicken 100g Homepride tuna bake sauce (lol it contains no tuna but is a rich creamy sauce and with spices its an awesome curry) 50g cheese (yep sounds weird but is awesome) a nice amount of tandoori spices and 2 table spoons of olive oil, here we go:


Jesus mate, that massala looks like you mixed it with some dulux devil red paint! Look at the shine and reflection on it 

Good luck with your goal mate, were you the one who posted Zyzz cycle on his other thread? what was he taking?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Jesus mate, that massala looks like you mixed it with some dulux devil red paint! Look at the shine and reflection on it
> 
> Good luck with your goal mate, were you the one who posted Zyzz cycle on his other thread? what was he taking?


Hey thanks, the massala is nice mate, a keto treat 

And no it wasn't me who posted his cycle, was probably speculation as no one would know but him

However i did hear from a Australian guy who knew him that cocaine was being used when he died that day in the sauna

But again this could simply be speculation


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just thought i would pop in say hi, u struggle with ur diet raptor, i know all about that but i manage to TRY and fit it in my macros thats why i cheat on kfc and ditch the fries lol, fair play to ya. btw im smashed , landed at home for an hour - snizzled up - waiting for my lift to a sesh. anyways, no way im gettin 300g protein tomorrow, not a sniff but oh well,ill get a shake down my neck, good luck m8 keep it real xxx


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Anyway for those who are interested here is a delicious Keto Tikka Massala, it will sound fcuked up but believe me it somehow tastes spot on!


For a brief moment there I thought it was a picture of the cat.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> just thought i would pop in say hi, u struggle with ur diet raptor, i know all about that but i manage to TRY and fit it in my macros thats why i cheat on kfc and ditch the fries lol, fair play to ya. btw im smashed , landed at home for an hour - snizzled up - waiting for my lift to a sesh. anyways, no way im gettin 300g protein tomorrow, not a sniff but oh well,ill get a shake down my neck, good luck m8 keep it real xxx


Yes mate, diet is by far the hardest part for me! I love my food and drink, hope you had a good'un last night xx


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how u lookin atm rap?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> how u lookin atm rap?


Same, not got any lower bf% as i've been maintaining the past 8 weeks. Been off cycle too and had a break off the gym but i joined back up last week to a new and better one. I'll be training properly from monday again, through december i'll be maintaing but getting back in to it and then Jan i'll start my cycle and start cutting hard again! I don't like cutting when natty as you are at risk of losing muscle, but i needed a few months off gear as i don't like staying on too long. Anyway it's next summer i need to be shredded for so all is still in progress, but i'll be getting in excellent shape before summer. May take a while to get to 10% though but there is no rush tbh

Hows things with you anyway?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Same, not got any lower bf% as i've been maintaining the past 8 weeks. Been off cycle too and had a break off the gym but i joined back up last week to a new and better one. I'll be training properly from monday again, through december i'll be maintaing but getting back in to it and then Jan i'll start my cycle and start cutting hard again! I don't like cutting when natty as you are at risk of losing muscle, but i needed a few months off gear as i don't like staying on too long. Anyway it's next summer i need to be shredded for so all is still in progress, but i'll be getting in excellent shape before summer. May take a while to get to 10% though but there is no rush tbh
> 
> Hows things with you anyway?


all good here mate, hit 16 stone, aiming to get to 17 stone then cut down a think or maybe carry on gaining, gunna see how i feel at taht size, will be the biggest ive ever been

probably cut down for summer i recon, and see how i look quite ripped as ive never been low bf with abs, still partying hard mate? deleted fb btw incase ur wonderin


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> all good here mate, hit 16 stone, aiming to get to 17 stone then cut down a think or maybe carry on gaining, gunna see how i feel at taht size, will be the biggest ive ever been
> 
> probably cut down for summer i recon, and see how i look quite ripped as ive never been low bf with abs, still partying hard mate? deleted fb btw incase ur wonderin


Yeah just back in the gym mate, just gonna maintain now until NY and then smash it with the cutting again, i needed some time off everything tbh.... and wy you deleted FB? Girl issues lol?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you are looking good mate, good size in your avatar (no gayness)

I personally think you would look great at 200lbs and 8% bf.


----------

